# speak slowly



## Pacerier

Hi all, is osokute-kudasai the correct phrase to use if i wish to ask someone to speak slowly, or is there a better way to say it?


----------



## Juuuergen

ゆっくり言ってください (yukkuri itte kudasai) is a good way to say it, from what I have learned.


----------



## animeneko

cool now i know what to say if i dont understand someone..


----------



## Pacerier

Heys thanks for the help. btw I was wondering is "osokute-kudasai" even close to being acceptable ?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I would say,
'(hanasu hayasawo) osokushite-kudasai'


----------



## Pacerier

oic, does it mean that "osokute-kudasai" is not even correct grammar?


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi,

"osokute-kudasai" is not complete. 

There are several variety of sentences to expresss it like:

1) '(hanasu hayasawo) osokushite-kudasai' <---mikun has already mentioned.
2) Osoku hanasi te kudasai. (OK)
3) yukkuri itte kudasai <----Juuuergen has already mentioned.
4) Yukkuri hanasite kudasai. (better)
5) Wakaruyouni hanasiwo site moraemasenka. (Please explain it in an understandable way.)
6) etc.....


----------



## Pacerier

heys thanks for the help =)

btw regarding 5) Wakaruyouni hanasiwo site moraemasenka. 
does it mean "_slow dow_n" or does it mean "_can you rephrase what you said in a way i can understand?_"


----------



## Yoshiee

Hi

The item 5) will cuase you some confusion becasue the meaning is just "please explain it in a understadable way". 

If you use this phrase in a meeting, the presentor will come up with something belows:

1) to explain it in deep
2) to slow down
3) to explain it with some plain words.
4) or to emphase some current key points.

Thus, the item 5) possibly is not proper sentence for your question however that is one of usefull ones in a meeting. 

Wakaruyouni hanasiwo site moraemasenka can be changed in short into " Wakariyasuku hanasite moraemasenka?" ( Hmmmmmm, still long, sorry.)


----------



## Strutter

Pacerier said:


> btw regarding 5) Wakaruyouni hanasiwo site moraemasenka.
> does it mean "_slow dow_n" or does it mean "_can you rephrase what you said in a way i can understand?_"



Not "rephrase what you said" If you want to tell  that, you say "それを、わかりやすくいってください。" for example.

わかるように　話して　もらえませんか　means like "Could you speak in simple Japanese? (so I can understand.)"


----------



## Pacerier

hey thanks for the help!


----------

